# parker ultra lite extreme 31



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

will i bought my first compound bow today its a parker ulta lite extreme 31. 50 to 70 draw wieght. so i was just going to ask what grain arrow should i shoot? and is gold tip arrows any good? also i bought off a friend and he said it shoots 310 fps is that about right?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

100 grain will work and yes I like Gold Tip's... speed No clue Google it..


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes gold tips are good. as far as setting up your bow and information on bow set ups/what arrow wt to use for your draw lb and length go to www.huntersfriend.com. look under the support tab at the top right of the main page. You can also call them and they will answer any questions that you have to the best of there ability.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Some GT's are better than others but most of them are good. As far as speed that seems a little high you are probably around the 280 mark. Speed really don't matter, any bow now a days is plenty fast enough to kill any thing you are hunting in the U.S.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I shoot a Parker ultra-lite 35 and a friend of mine shot a 31 for a while. Like 
416deerhunter said speed is probably down around 260-280. 
Mine shoots right around 265 the way I have it set up. I like a little heavier arrow for hunting and a little heavier broad head. I shoot Easton arrows but the Gold Tips would be fine too. I've killed quite a few deer with this bow. Good arrow flight is more important than speed.


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected]

xwarandruinx


----------

